# Recommendations for moisturiser containing Hyaluronic Acid



## anita22 (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for moisturisers that contain hyaluronic acid?

  	I have oily, dehydrated skin - most moisturisers I've tried that are supposedly for oily skin don't deliver enough moisture for me. I'm thinking about the Mario Badescu Hyaluronic Moisturizer as it also contains SPF15, however as it's not easy to get hold of in the UK I wondered if anyone had any other recommendations?

  	Thanks...!


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

CerAve is a great moisturizer at a low price point. It does have a HA. http://www.cerave.com/cerave-products/cerave-moisturizing-lotion/


----------



## antigone21 (May 27, 2011)

A canadian brand named  Dormer 211 makes a couple of moisturizers containing hyaluronic acid. It is not sold in other countries to my knowledge, but you can order it online on www.well.ca which is an online canadian drugstore. I personally use the spf 30 face cream (they also make one with spf 15) and the advanced maximum moisturizer. What I love about it is that even though it says it gives maximum moisture, it is not too much, it seems to adapt to my skin's needs (oily t-zone, acne prone, sometimes a bit dry). It also gives me a nice healthy glow, especially the one with spf but without looking greesy or oily or like i applied too much moisturizer, it just makes my skin look better and alive. As for the effects of the hyaluronic acid, I can't tell yet if it has made a difference. The only downside it that it contains parabens.

  	Their website is www.dormer.ca


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 28, 2011)

You could also check out moisturizers from Japanese skincare lines. They almost all have HA in them. I was at the market 2 nights ago reading labels and it seems to be a common ingredient.


----------



## Lin1018 (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't know if you are still looking but I use Monsia Advanced Skin Renewal System and their Intense Moisturising Day Cream has HA, Shea Butter & SPF15 and can be bought in the UK see http://www.monsiaskincare.com/uk/


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (May 27, 2015)

Gotta recommend Xanadu 24K Gold Vitamin C Serum by ISA Pro. It has hyaluronic acid and flakes of 24K gold which look amazing in the bottle and on the skin, also it ships internationally.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 8, 2015)

Anita22 did you get one that worked for your skin?  It is always nice to know if our suggestions was helpful.


----------

